# Smoking lamb for the first time



## rbranstner (Dec 4, 2009)

I am going to be doing a bunch of pork butts for pulled pork in the near future and I was thinking about throwing a boneless leg of lamb on that has been in my freezer all summer. I am guessing that low and slow will be awesome on the lamb. Anyone have a good recipe I can follow? I have cooked lamb plenty of times but never smoked it. I am thinking about rosemary, garlic salt pepper etc. would be good but if you have something that is proven good I would love to hear it.


----------



## ronp (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like you are right on, just try and not over cook it, they come out awsome.

Good luck with it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 4, 2009)

I once saw Jamie Oliver (the naked chef) do a bone in leg of lamb on a spitand over an open fire and it looked really awesome for sure. He did it with some salt ground pepper and rosemary sprigs. He cut slits into the meat and stuck in the rosemary and then some garlic gloves into the meat and roasted it that way. I happen to have a bone in and a boneless leg of lamb in the freezer too.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 4, 2009)

Am I wrong in thinking that this thing should turn out awesome if I low and slow it?


----------



## ronp (Dec 4, 2009)

What temp are you taking it off at?


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh I would say around 140 or so. Don't want to over cook it.


----------



## ronp (Dec 4, 2009)

If you can eat it rare 125' - 130' would be better, you can always zap it in the micro on low and still keep it moist.


----------

